# Checking internal temp on a stuffed pork tenderloin



## coryww (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Just a quick question, I have done a few tenderloins and always followed the 145 internal temp rule and they turn out great.  Now generally I leave my probe in the center of the loin and monitor it as it cooks.  So my question is I am going to try a stuffed loin today (spinich and mozzarella) after I flatten stuff and roll back to shape the center of the tenderloin is essentially a mix of meat and stuffing depending on how the probe is placed.  Will this still give me an accurate IT for the tenderloin? Or do I need the probe in a piece of the meat only?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2015)

You really want to probe the meat. Since you are rolling it you'd want the tip of the probe into the most internal piece of meat. Hard to do when rolling so I'd probe to the middle of the roll and a few other places, trying to hit the meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2015)

Maybe too late now but...Butterfly the meat and stick the Probe thru the meat 1/2 to 1" from the edge. Now, roll the meat and the probe into the center of the roll and VIOLA! You are in the Meat AND the center of the Roll!!!...JJ


----------



## coryww (Oct 3, 2015)

Not too late just butterflied stuffed and instead of rolling I folded back over and wrapped in bacon... I will keep my probe as close to the center as possible but still fully inside the meat and not stuffing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Do you find it takes longer to smoke a stuffed tenderloin that non stuffed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coryww (Oct 3, 2015)

Smokes a Rollin.... Cooking over charcoal with a cherry wood smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2015)

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2015)

It is not a really dense stuffing so they should come up to temp about the same time. Just double check with an instant read that the stuffing is hot as well...JJ


----------



## coryww (Oct 3, 2015)

Well it was pretty much on time as per all others! And it tastes unreal!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks for all of your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 3, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Maybe too late now but...Butterfly the meat and stick the Probe thru the meat 1/2 to 1" from the edge. Now, roll the meat and the probe into the center of the roll and VIOLA! You are in the Meat AND the center of the Roll!!!...JJ:439:



This is genius!  I always have difficulty figuring out the internal temp on stuffed tenderloin which I make often!


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 3, 2015)

That tenderloins looks great man!!!!


----------

